# Forum General General Discussion  Writing stress marks

## JackBoni

Hi. 
Recently my speaking teachers have been giving me grief about putting stress on words correctly. I am not very good at stress, which is why I bought a book on it, thanks to a recommendation by someone in one of my other topics. Thank you very much for that, by the way. Now, when I write Russian for myself, I try to put the stress marks on every word, so as to try and make it stick quicker. When I read the passage over afterward, I read it slowly so as to get the feel for the stress. That said, though; while it is easy to write stressed á, ë, é, ý, and ó, problems arise when the word is stressed on the letters ю, я, и, э or ы  
As far as I can see, there are no symbols on Word for any of these letters under stress, and yet, in Russian learners books, the stress is always indicated, meaning that there must be a way of writing it. Does anyone know how to do this? 
Thank you for any help anyone can give me on this. 
Jack

----------


## Lt. Columbo

i imagine there's a program you can dl for it

----------


## translationsnmru

In pofessional typesetting packages you can insert and position stress marks and other diacritics separately of leffers, so you can place them anywhere you want. Not sure if it is possible in Word.

----------


## Оля

Just mark stressed vowels in bold. It's much easier.

----------


## Полуношник

There is the unicode symbol "combining acute accent" that serves for exactly that purpose. If you use Word you have to type 0301 after the stressed vowel and press Alt-X.  http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/word/ ... 71033.aspx

----------


## translationsnmru

Ага, действительно, есть такая штука. Но твой метод не очень удобен. Проще Alt+769 на цифровой клавиатуре. Или написать простенький макрос и назначить его сочетанию клавиш.

----------


## Полуношник

> Ага, действительно, есть такая штука. Но твой метод не очень удобен. Проще Alt+769 на цифровой клавиатуре. Или написать простенький макрос и назначить его сочетанию клавиш.

 Макрос не нужен. Вставка -> символ, и там есть кнопка "назначить сочетание клавиш".

----------


## JackBoni

Thanks for all your advice. I'm very grateful to you all. I can now write the stress marks how I wanted them. 
Джек

----------


## gryphon

Someone above showed how to do stress marks using MS Word 2007, but how do you do it in Word 2003 for PC, on a laptop with no separate numeric keyboard? 
It's driving me nuts!

----------


## Hanna

I can't make out whether you are happy with the Word solution or not... 
But if your teacher demands that you should use accents, then he/she should explain how to get them.  
So far as I know (experienced IT person) you can only get it on standard West European vowels, by using the French "Accent Acute" sign, followed by the letter you want the accent to go on. But it only works on certain vowels.  
You can achieve the effect you want in HTML by using unicode. If you want to do that, just google for a solution. But there is no easy way to achieve what you want because Russian (I believe) is never written with accents and therefore accents are not catered for on the Russian keyboard.  
I tried typing using the French Accent Acute with Russian vowels, but it just doesn't work.

----------


## Полуношник

> I can't make out whether you are happy with the Word solution or not... 
> But if your teacher demands that you should use accents, then he/she should explain how to get them.  
> So far as I know (experienced IT person) you can only get it on standard West European vowels, by using the French "Accent Acute" sign, followed by the letter you want the accent to go on. But it only works on certain vowels.  
> You can achieve the effect you want in HTML by using unicode. If you want to do that, just google for a solution. But there is no easy way to achieve what you want because Russian (I believe) is never written with accents and therefore accents are not catered for on the Russian keyboard.  
> I tried typing using the French Accent Acute with Russian vowels, but it just doesn't work.

 I suppose that when you enter "French" accent acute sign you effectively replace a regular letter with the corresponding accented one. The set of accented letters is very limited. With Russian letters you have to use the separate character - the "COMBINING ACUTE ACCENT" (Unicode code point U+0301). "Combining characters" are drawn at the same position as the previous letter, producing a combined grapheme (letter + accent sign). You can use it in any program if it supports Unicode. There are different methods to type it, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_input. 
In some fonts (e.g. Verdana) combined characters are drawn above the next letter instead of the previous one due to a bug in the font.

----------


## Cadenza

Why not to highlight the letter. Just like this...

----------


## SAn

I use free little program AllChars to enter combining accents and other useful symbols («,×,»,—, etc.). But you need to manually modify its .xml settings file to add combining accent to the list of characters. 
Мы́ло.
Ннн́нн!

----------

